

3 Steps To How I Got My First 1,000 Legitimate Followers In 3 Weeks - MustSeePics
http://mustseepics.com/2014/02/25/3-steps-to-how-i-got-my-first-1000-legitimate-followers-in-3-weeks/

======
N0RMAN
no copyright issue with these images?

~~~
MustSeePics
That was a concern of mine initially, so I've began sourcing images solely
from public domain or with consent of the photographer (getting the legal
documents for that was a headache)

